# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Saron Marmoratus

## Luciano Sueto

Ola a todos membros do forum!!! :Olá:  
Bom, pesquisando algumas especies que existem aqui no Japao, achei esse Saron Marmoratus
Infelizmente, como nao possuo dominio da lingua, nao consigo colocar a ficha tecnica sobre essa especie... mas sei que voces devem saber um pouco sobre ela, e ir completando a ficha... :SbSourire2:  
Abracos
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Corrigindo:
Saron marmoratus, Saron spp.
Camarões Saron

Tamanho máximo: Até 10 cm de comprimento
Distribuição Geográfica: Indo-Pacífico
Cubicagem mínima do aquário: Aquários moderados, 0.190 m3 (190L = 50 Galões Americanos) ou maiores
Iluminação: Imaterial (não tem significado)
Comidas e Alimentação: Alimenta-se de pequenos pólipos. Vasculha por restos.
Adequabilidade para aquário/aquário de recife: Depreda corais e outros pólipos. Não é seguro para o recife. Ficará bem num sistema pensado para si.
Cuidados em meio doméstico:Estes camarões grandes e atraentes necessitam de muitos locais para se esconderem. Se colocado num aquário estabilizado com muita rocha viva, dão-se bem e raramente são vistos, excepto à noite. Dão-se melhor em condições tipicas de recife, mas depredam pequenos animais, incluindo pequenos pólipos como zoanthideos, pachyclavulária e talvez pequenos corais. Comerão a maioria das comidas para aquário: sem pólipos para comer são razoavelmente bons vasculhadores detritivoros. Dados os seus hábitos, serão mais adequados para aquários de recife com predominância de peixes em vez de corais. Provavelmente a espécie mais comum vista no comércio é o Saron marmoratus, um camarão grande mosqueado/pintalgado/sarapintado de vermelho e branco sobre um fundo esverdeado ou cinzento. Têm um par de apêndices com pinças excepcionalmente bem desenvolvidos localizados na parte anterior do torax.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Os _Saron marmoratus_ são descritos por várias pessoas com experiência vivida como não sendo seguros para o recife uma vez que se alimentam de pólipos de coral entre outros, além de serem vasculhadores alimentando-se assim de detritos também.
Uma das pessoas experientes que descreveu os _Saron marmoratus_, é o Ronald Shimek e assim coloco aqui 




> _Saron marmoratus, Saron spp._
> _ Camarões Saron
> 
> Tamanho máximo: Até 10 cm de comprimento
> Distribuição Geográfica: Indo-Pacífico
> Cubicagem mínima do aquário: Aquários moderados, 0.190 m3 (190L = 50 Galões Americanos) ou maiores
> Iluminação: Imaterial (não tem significado)
> Comidas e Alimentação: Alimenta-se de pequenos pólipos. Vasculha por restos.
> Adequabilidade para aquário/aquário de recife: Depreda corais e outros pólipos. Não é seguro para o recife. Ficará bem num sistema pensado para si.
> Cuidados em meio doméstico:Estes camarões grandes e atraentes necessitam de muitos locais para se esconderem. Se colocado num aquário estabilizado com muita rocha viva, dão-se bem e raramente são vistos, excepto à noite. Dão-se melhor em condições tipicas de recife, mas depredam pequenos animais, incluindo pequenos pólipos como zoanthideos, pachyclavulária e talvez pequenos corais. Comerão a maioria das comidas para aquário: sem pólipos para comer são razoavelmente bons vasculhadores detritivoros. Dados os seus hábitos, serão mais adequados para aquários de recife com predominância de peixes em vez de corais. Provavelmente a espécie mais comum vista no comércio é o Saron marmoratus, um camarão grande mosqueado/pintalgado/sarapintado de vermelho e branco sobre um fundo esverdeado ou cinzento. Têm um par de apêndices com pinças excepcionalmente bem desenvolvidos localizados na parte anterior do torax._


_


_Pela descrição acima, que é corroborada por mais autores e pessoas com experiência vivida, será um camarão a considerar com reticências dado não ser seguro para boa parte dos animais com pólipos que existem num sistema de recife.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luciano Sueto

:Pracima:   Valeu Pedro Nuno
Estarei corrigindo os dados que coloquei pra nao confundir ninguem
Obrigado pela rapidez e pela clareza :SbOk:

----------

